# Mother's Day Dive Video



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Spent Mother’s day diving the Chevron, Avocet, and the Pipes with Miller Time and Tarzan. Forgot to turn my camera off after the first dive, so all I captured was the Chevron dive. Trying Spectra line for the first time and the jury is still out. As you can see in the video, took a shot at the lead AJ and the line got tangled up in the shock cord. I doubt it was the line’s fault though…probably my old bands that are breaking apart with the little grommets popping out. The real problem is that I wounded the lead AJ and as he took off, the rest followed. Saw a couple of sharks around. In the past and as we’ve all read, swimming right at them will make them turn away…this one hasn’t been on the Forum…he turned right at me. When I stopped, he turned away…hhhmmmm. Toward the end of the dive took a small (but legal) AJ, because I didn’t want to come up empty handed, right Miller Time? Right Tarzan?

http://youtu.be/CxUtV2l_O84


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Troy leave the anchor alone  Bob the builder learned a few lessons that day...load your gun when you are almost all the way down so you dont miss out on a nice cobia and always bring your gun so you dont miss an even bigger cobia because all you have is a pole spear.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Great video thanks for posting!


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool video. I've never dove the Chevron, and kinda surprised there weren't more fish on it. Where's all the Snapper, Triggers I wonder. But, I'll bet there are some shovelnose hidden within those legs if you could reach 'em. Nice work on the AJ.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

cuzmondo said:


> Cool video. I've never dove the Chevron, and kinda surprised there weren't more fish on it. Where's all the Snapper, Triggers I wonder. But, I'll bet there are some shovelnose hidden within those legs if you could reach 'em. Nice work on the AJ.


I did see a shovel nose on the Avocet...out in the open. I got too excited, made a bad move for him and missed. Found about seven more in the Pipes dive, but missed all but 3. I guess I'm a little rusty...


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice vedio thank you for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man that viz looks amazing!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice video. The color on the close-up shots was great.

I named the sandbar shark that lives at the bottom at the Chevron "George." He really hates begin followed by cobia. He will twist and turn trying to escape. Apparently, follow-the-leader is not his favorite game.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

cuzmondo said:


> Cool video. I've never dove the Chevron, and kinda surprised there weren't more fish on it. Where's all the Snapper, Triggers I wonder. But, I'll bet there are some shovelnose hidden within those legs if you could reach 'em. Nice work on the AJ.


Yeah, the Chevron can be like that, just few fish one minute and swarms the next.

With the exception of angelfish, few fish venture into the tubes. The light and coral only go down about 10'. Below that the pipes are bare inside. I've been down in the pipes about 20' chasing shovel-nose lobsters. Not much to see below 10'. 

I only occasionally see triggerfish on the Chevron. To give you some perspective, I have seen more manta rays there then triggerfish.

It's a great dive, and a popular one. Highly recommend.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Nice video. The color on the close-up shots was great.


I'm having issues with my video rendering/publishing. Right off the SD card, the videos are HD quality...like watching Blue Planet. As soon as I render/publish the video, they become hazy. I've got some troubleshooting to do...


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Troy, did you or anybody happen to find a dacor knife at the pipes with black & white bungee??? reward offered for its return....


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

no woryz said:


> Hey Troy, did you or anybody happen to find a dacor knife at the pipes with black & white bungee??? reward offered for its return....


No...sorry.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the invite Brandon. Mother's day for those with kiddos is always tied up. We'll get out there soon.


----------



## surfdiver (Feb 16, 2011)

A word about spectra- it's tensile strength is super strong but it won't take much abrasion at all. I have 12 ft of 400 lb mono attaching my spearshaft to the spectra on my reel. It's worked very well for me around structure. The mono will take a lot of abuse and it's cheap to replace it once or twice a year as it gets scarred up.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

surfdiver said:


> A word about spectra- it's tensile strength is super strong but it won't take much abrasion at all. I have 12 ft of 400 lb mono attaching my spearshaft to the spectra on my reel. It's worked very well for me around structure. The mono will take a lot of abuse and it's cheap to replace it once or twice a year as it gets scarred up.


Interesting take...the reason I got the Spectra is that it was supposed to be more abrasion resistant than mono. As I said, I’m using last year’s bands, but there seems to be more drag with the Spectra. Usually, when I hit an AJ the spear goes all the way through with all three bands loaded. You can see in the video, that didn’t happen. Next trip I’ll put new bands for a comparison.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

What was the max depth of the dive and what gas/air were you using? The only reason I ask is that if my memory serves me correctly its +140ft there.

Also, I did not know that the rig is in two different pieces. Pretty interesting. I need to dive that thing one day.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

polar21 said:


> What was the max depth of the dive and what gas/air were you using? The only reason I ask is that if my memory serves me correctly its +140ft there.
> 
> Also, I did not know that the rig is in two different pieces. Pretty interesting. I need to dive that thing one day.


It's only 132' to the sand there. And most of the time, you don't have to go anywhere near the bottom.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

To the top of the shallower rig is onky about 85'. I think the top of the deeper one is about 95' to 100'. Most of the time you can just hang out at the tops of each of the and wait for the schools to swim by.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the video Troy. I'll be glad to rig you up with some heavy mono if you want. I rigged mine with Telum's speed rig that he showed me so I think it will work even better and redid my tips with new rubber so the wings will pop out. I want one of those do-hicky straps with the go-pro so I can wear mine. Maybe we can work out a deal. My boat is ready to go whenever its calm. Let me know so we can pounce on the natural bottom for shovelnose.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

k-p said:


> Let me know so we can pounce on the natural bottom for shovelnose.


My brother is in this weekend, so I want to get him out. Maybe we can do several boats.

I'm giving the spectra one more chance. If the new bands don't make the difference, I'm switching back to mono. I've used nothing but mono up to this point and have been happy with it...just trying something new.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cajun Spearit said:


> I'm giving the spectra one more chance. If the new bands don't make the difference, I'm switching back to mono. I've used nothing but mono up to this point and have been happy with it...just trying something new.


I think I'm going to shorten my shock cord by one wrap and if that doesn't seem any better I'm going to lose my spectra also. I'm not a fan of mono though, maybe I'll go back with the blue tuna cord from dive pros?


----------

